# MAME emulation question.



## test84 (Nov 23, 2007)

hi,
i got MAME32 emulator and metal slug 1 rom, but the file names contradict.
my Rom directory has files like 201-c1.bin but the emulator requires file names such as sfix.sfx  and sp-s2.sp1.
this problem resides with two other games too.

any suggestions?


----------



## legendofphil (Nov 23, 2007)

MAME has dependencies in other files such as CHD files and other ROMs to save space. Try getting a file ROM set or using CLRMAME to confirm you have the right files. Also all MAME ROMs are zips containing multiple files, make sure they are in that format.
For example, instead of having 20 ROMs of 50MB you have 1 of 50MB and 19 of 1MB.


----------



## test84 (Nov 23, 2007)

i already have like 10 working games in MAME's folder and they are like directories, one game per directory and are working.

the problem is that files are not same, i got the ROM from MAME section of a site but files that emulator is after are different (filenames in first post)


----------



## raulpica (Nov 23, 2007)

You just miss NEOGEO.ZIP (the BIOS) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Search for it


----------



## matriculated (Nov 23, 2007)

Yeah, you might need the neogeo bios. Also, here's a listing of what MAME needs:
http://caesar.logiqx.com/php/emulator_game...mame&game=mslug


----------



## test84 (Nov 23, 2007)

1-filenames are different
2-MAME is not a Neo Geo emulator
3-i tried with NeoGeo emulators that have BIOS, no luck.
4-damn.


----------



## legendofphil (Nov 23, 2007)

Try downloading the mslug.zip from a complete, up to date MAME set.
Or even a complete up to date MAME set, its only 78.9GB (16GB without the CHD files)
Or like I said before, check the file using CLRMAME.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> 1-filenames are different
> 2-MAME is not a Neo Geo emulator
> 3-i tried with NeoGeo emulators that have BIOS, no luck.
> 4-damn.


WTF? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've used MAME for 6 years. I know EXACTLY what I'm saying. You need NEOGEO.ZIP. These files are inside it.

And MAME _IS_ a Neo-Geo Emulator.

The romset is good, otherwise MAME would start complaining about some other missing rom. The only missing rom I see here are those from the NEOGEO bios.

EDIT: Hope you like it. I've just renamed my NEOGEO.ZIP and this is what MAME says. It looks I'm right


----------



## test84 (Nov 24, 2007)

thnx! it worked!
its surprising that MAME didnt tell me that what was missing, so copied the file into rom folder and it got worked.



QUOTE(raulpica @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> I've used MAME for 6 years. I know EXACTLY what I'm saying. You need NEOGEO.ZIP. These files are inside it.
> 
> And MAME _IS_ a Neo-Geo Emulator.
> 
> ...



thnx for uploading pix for me, i truly appreciate it.

would u tell me about MAME, Neo Geo and Arcade? (CPS-1 ,2 or something).
since i got confused about their difference.
my MAME emulator seems to run all Arcade and Neo Geo roms and there is difference between Arcade version and Neo Geo version of Metal Slug (according to Wikipedia) PLUS i got this metal slug rom from a MAME part of a site, not from their Neo Geo part BUT i put NeoGeo bios in my rom folder to run it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u with me?

p.s. even now my Metal Slug works, it doesnt show up in my "Available" section in MAME32, why is that?SOLVED.
missed an extra file.

thnx in advance.

EDiT:
another game "bbakradu" is strange, it has just two files and does work too. what about that?


----------



## test84 (Nov 25, 2007)

self bumpin.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 25, 2007)

why dont you use Kawaks it emulated cps1 cps2 and neo geo


----------



## TGBoy (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> why dont you use Kawaks it emulated cps1 cps2 and neo geo



Winkawaks is really good. I second tat.
U unzipping the files of each game and keeping in directories?
You dont need to do tat ya know. It can read the files even if the files were zipped. Only the name of zip file has to be same as the rom name. eg. mslug.zip . Saves alot of space


----------



## test84 (Nov 25, 2007)

i'm now more concerned about answers of my questions regarding to CPS-1,2 and Neo Geo.


----------



## TGBoy (Nov 25, 2007)

CPS 1/2 - Capcom arcade machines 123 games (CPS 1) / 201 games (CPS 2) including clones
eg. Street Fighter series, Mavel Vs Capcom, Xmen Vs Street fighter, Xmen, Marvel Super heroes, Gigawing, etc etc..

Neogeo - 263 Games including clones. KOF series,Metal slug series and many others

CPS 3 Also there - 16 games inclusive of clones. SF3 series,warzard, etc

Of course MAME supports many other arcade machines..


----------



## test84 (Nov 25, 2007)

thnx for ur answer.
So why wikipedia listed Metal Slug under Arcade AND Neo Geo but there are no CPS1, 2 Rom for it?


----------



## TGBoy (Nov 25, 2007)

NeoGeo owns Metal Slug series and developed it only for their arcade system, NeoGeo MVS. 
CPS 1, CPS 2 arcade systems belongs to Capcom. 

So the answer seems obvious.


----------



## test84 (Nov 25, 2007)

oh, thnx.

is there difference between games that are both in CPS and NeoGeo? like 19xx?


----------



## raulpica (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> thnx for ur answer.
> So why wikipedia listed Metal Slug under Arcade AND Neo Geo but there are no CPS1, 2 Rom for it?
> 
> I will explain here for clarity:
> ...


Usually they're straight ports. In some rare cases NeoGeo ports have better graphics (I can't confirm this, but Neo-Geo was more powerful than CPS1)


----------



## test84 (Nov 25, 2007)

thnx, would u answer my last question too?


----------



## raulpica (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> thnx, would u answer my last question too?


Are you talking about 19xx Neo-Geo and CPS1 differences? I have answered it editing my previous post


----------



## test84 (Nov 25, 2007)

thnx man.
what do u think about SHMUPS! ? are they better on CPS or NeoGeo?


----------



## TGBoy (Nov 25, 2007)

All the games are listed here

Killer List of Videogames


----------



## test84 (Nov 27, 2007)

self bump.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> thnx man.
> what do u think about SHMUPS! ? are they better on CPS or NeoGeo?


For me, Neo Geo!


----------



## test84 (Nov 27, 2007)

thnx adrian,
So, Do u think that putting Metal Slug in Arcade as well as Neo Geo is a mistake in Wikipedia?


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> thnx adrian,
> So, Do u think that putting Metal Slug in Arcade as well as Neo Geo is a mistake in Wikipedia?


Its Hadrian.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well it was in the Arcades but it was technically running on the Neo Geo hardware...I think.


----------



## test84 (Nov 27, 2007)

i thought its H+Adrian, seems that i'm wrong.


----------

